# My new gongies :)



## yeatzee (Dec 29, 2009)

More in my blog (click the link in my signature)

and for the heck of it I'll throw in a quick Sibylla shot


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 30, 2009)

Had a peek at them in your blog.  Congrats on getting them and have fun with your new species!! I can tell you're excited about them... as we all would be!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 30, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Had a peek at them in your blog.  Congrats on getting them and have fun with your new species!! I can tell you're excited about them... as we all would be!


I am very excited  

Keep checking back for more updates and pictures


----------



## Rick (Dec 30, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## ismart (Dec 30, 2009)

Awsome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 30, 2009)

Yahoo! babies!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! I was planning on a photo shoot with them today but its nasty outside :blink:


----------



## kookamonga (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats they are very beautiful :&gt;.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 30, 2009)

Kookamonga said:


> Congrats they are very beautiful :&gt;.


Thanks Kookamonga


----------



## revmdn (Dec 30, 2009)

I love those gg's.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 7, 2010)

I've lost 2 to unkown causes already


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> I've lost 2 to unkown causes already


Very nice pic, Tanner.  Don't feel bad... I've lost a few myself.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 7, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Very nice pic, Tanner.  Don't feel bad... I've lost a few myself.


Thanks!

Its definitely no fun finding dead nymphs  

(especially expensive ones!)


----------



## massaman (Jan 8, 2010)

I got two of of these from Yen and there both l3 right now but it is interesting to watch them sway back and forth and they both kind of looks clueless at times!


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2010)

I have some and so far so good.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 8, 2010)

I had like ten of these guys and had one bad molt and one just die recently. But I really like these guys.


----------



## ismart (Jan 8, 2010)

Rick said:


> I have some and so far so good.


+1! Mine are moulting to L5!  Of couse i have mostly all females. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree they are awesome.... I actually had an L3 take on a blue bottle fly!  

I just hope my other 9 do ok


----------



## massaman (Jan 8, 2010)

my l3s take down crickets their own size and fun to watch!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 8, 2010)

I doubt mine would even touch a cricket...


----------



## sbugir (Jan 8, 2010)

ismart said:


> +1! Mine are moulting to L5!  Of couse i have mostly all females. &lt;_&lt;


Same here man -.- It's bothersome, as a matter of fact, all my mantids seem to be female &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm sure you have some males. You sure you weren't tired when you were trying to sex them? :lol:


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Katnapper (Jan 10, 2010)

This one's a beautiful shot, especially of the head.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Katnapper


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 11, 2010)

Their antennae are so cute!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool.

I just put a bunch of them together in a net cube. I'm a little scared.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 11, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Cool. I just put a bunch of them together in a net cube. I'm a little scared.


What instar? My L3's love their net cage, well as far as I can tell :lol: 

There hasn't been any signs of cannabilism so....


----------



## revmdn (Jan 11, 2010)

There are seven of them in there so far, I believe they're L5. How many is too many for one of those small net cages? They have plenty of perches, although they like top much better. First time I really put larger mantids together. So far so good.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 11, 2010)

revmdn said:


> There are seven of them in there so far, I believe they're L5. How many is too many for one of those small net cages? They have plenty of perches, although they like top much better. First time I really put larger mantids together. So far so good.


I don't know how many is too many in one 12x12 net cage. But cannibalism has never been a problem with mine.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 11, 2010)

I need to order a few more of those cages.

Thanks Becky.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 11, 2010)

revmdn said:


> I need to order a few more of those cages. Thanks Becky.


If you have the space, order as many as you think you can afford.... you won't regret it.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, they don't cannibalize at all, at least thats how it seems for me. Even after 6 days w/o food, and a freshly molted brethren, only one made an attack, and failed.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 12, 2010)

I have bb and house flies in with them, and they still only go for the house flies. They're certainly big enough though. Thanks guys.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 12, 2010)

revmdn said:


> I have bb and house flies in with them, and they still only go for the house flies. They're certainly big enough though. Thanks guys.


I guess some are more aggressive than others. I threw in a few BB's into their net cage and several got eaten.... (L3)


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice pics Tanner. Gongylus prefers smaller flying insects usually. From my observation even the subadult/adult prefers to feed on house fly but have no problem taking down blow fly too. THis species is real expert in catching flying insects.


----------



## agent A (Jan 13, 2010)

the antenna remind me of luna moths!


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 13, 2010)

Violin mantises care is similar to that of lizard. Insects tend to get thrown in jars while lizards are put in heated terrariums.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 13, 2010)

I've got a ###### more of this little nymph, so I'll just keep posting :lol: 

(All of them suck and were just test shots with off camera flash technique but w/e its an awesome praying mantis, no?)


----------

